# Reel Worthless marlin video



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Quick video of the fish from this past weekend, the last fish ended up breaking us off in the rig.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

That looks so bad a$$!!! Great video, CAP. Looks like a total rush! O*D*W


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Wonderful Sir!


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Badass!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great vid Alex!


----------



## ltsheets (Mar 31, 2009)

awesome video! how far of a run were you from Pcola?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Purrdy work fellas!! Tim on the first one and Johnny on the second??


----------



## rigrunner05 (May 8, 2008)

Big 10-4 !


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Downtime2 said:


> Purrdy work fellas!! Tim on the first one and Johnny on the second??


Tim caught the first two fish . Jonny lost his in the rig.

We were about 120 miles from Pensacola


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

That was awesome!!!!!! Great video!


----------



## Bama Fish Head (Jan 6, 2011)

I shouldn't have watched this right before trying to go to sleep. I'm all jacked up now. That was great- thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

That rocks! :thumbsup::thumbup::yes:


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like it was a good trip/great time out there, thank you for sharing/posting 
the video and as well the conditions out there.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks for posting! That's the way to get out there in March and walk the walk! Outstanding work!

Robert


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Thats the way to break the ice on a season!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

nothing like blue water fishing and some blue water over the stern in the cockpit!
Thanks for sharing & catch 'em up.


----------



## RollTider (Jun 30, 2011)

Very cool video. Thanks for posting


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Excellent angling and boat handling..!! Great video too..!


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

Awesome thanks for posting!


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

How much does it cost to go out on a bill fishing charter or run with someone?


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

I don't know how much boats are charging for marlin trips now a days with the increase of fuel prices. I would call Zeke's marina and ask them for the Annie girls price list .


----------

